# Doggie perfume,is there such a thing?



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

Maybe not a perfume,but a sweet scent to add to your dogs odor. I see some people spraying there dogs with somethig out of a bottle,and it's not flea spray.Do you use anything like that?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

La pooch, google it. it smeels good and we used to use it at the grooming place i worked at


----------



## Raggs715 (Feb 27, 2009)

I had an apple/pear spray i used to use, i bought it in petsmart, just looks like that fruity body spray many women use.

Edit: this is what i use

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752761


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

I forget what it was called, but when I worked at my vets, we had a policy of giving a dog a free bath if it was boarded for more than three days. If it was staying for less than three days, we sprayed it with a nice smelling spray can. Again, I forget its name but it smelled like baby powder and the owners appreciated it.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I use the finishing sprays as perfume. Spray a bit, brush it through.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752803

I love the powder clean, and just got the tangerine. (RYHME!)

ETA: This is what we use in the hotel when pets check out.
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752122


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

There are many, many, many different doggie colognes. Most groomers use a spritz as a finisher. I like the "knock off" designer colognes like Tommy Holedigger, Aramutts, Beautifur, etc. They smell great (not a fan of dogs smelling like fruits and food myself) and leave a nice lasting scent. Oh, and I think the above poster meant "Les Pooch"...I don't like their colognes myself, and they are WAY too expensive for the short time the scent lasts.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I use Hot Dog products from Fruits & Passion. I've opted for the conditioner because it makes Akira's fur shiny and it smells very good while not being overwhelming !

http://www.thedieline.com/blog/2007/03/fruits_passion__2.html


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

I have some potion that makes my pup smell like a pina colada!!!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I love Crazy Dog colognes\detanglers...the Very Berry is my favorite  

I also like Fresh Essence (Lambert Kay) and Fresh and Clean colognes. 

There are alot of choices out there, all you gotta do is do a bunch of 'sniff tests' to see which ones suit your liking.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> Doggie perfume,is there such a thing?


Yes! It's called skunk poop, though sun-rotted carp is another perennial favorite.


----------

